# Starting Lineup



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Let's play the coach of the Knicks game, what the hell are we going to do with our starting lineup who should be seeing some minutes off the bench?

*Starting Lineup*
C-Curry
PF-Frye
SF-Lee (I rather have Q come off the bench)
SG-Francis
PG-Steph

*Bench Rotation*
C-Jerome James/Butler (I perfer Butler if we sign him of course)
PF-Butler/Balkman (I have no idea where to put him, may place him as a SF
SF-Quentin/Balkman
SG-Crawford/Nate
PG-Mardy/Nate (I rather have Mardy get more minutes if Nate keeps turning the ball over like he has no sense.)

Give me your starting lineup and bench rotation...prepare to discuss.


----------



## 0oh_S0o_FreSh!! (Jun 3, 2006)

C:Curry
PF:Frye
SF:Lee
SG:francis
PG:Marbury

just like ur line up kitty, but only crawford is the 6th man jerome James should be bought out, Butler should re signed, frye should switch between PF and C, and we should sign Jeffried with the MLE


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Damnit, I forgot about Rose, now M.Rose and Mo will have splinters in their tush for all I care.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*No shooters except Frye*

Not going to be much floor spacing without at least one really good popper from long distance. I would think there will be a big effort to move Francis and secure a shooter....or at least move JC into the lineup. I think Q plays the 2 off the bench and Balkman the 3....by later in the season. Nate needs to be able to be more consistent or Mardi will steal time from him. There are too many Chiefs and not enough Indians on this team. We have at least one too many first options on this team....it will never meld into a consistent coherent squad.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: No shooters except Frye*

My lineup:

5: Curry
4: Frye
3: Lee
2: Francis
1: Marbury

Backup:
5: Jerome James (I figure, the more we play him the more he'll HAVE to get in shape right?)
4: Renaldo Balkman
3: Quentin Richardson
2: Jamal Crawford/ Jalen Rose
1: Mardy Collins/ Nate Robinson

IL: 
4: Malik Rose
4: Maurice Taylor


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: No shooters except Frye*

I would like to see crawford start, cuz i dont see marbury and Francis being a strong backcourt.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

making lineups is kinda silly at this point. you wont know until pre season who should start. but i hope the rookies and second year guys get the opportunity to prove themselves.

i dont like this roster. i would do a couple of trades. basically to take back no nonsense vets that just wanna play. Basically the Q and Crawford for Eddie Jones deal is one. Ideally you move both Marbury and Stevie too. 
could get ratliff back like i proposed. there are some other deals. Jamaal Tinsley may be available for some kind of trade with the acqusition of Daniels (one of 4 or 5 people that can play PG on that team, 5 if you count White).

This team still needs a PG (a pass first guy) so far you just have Mardy Collins. you want to bring a PG back to New York, screw Marbury, go get Tinsley


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> making lineups is kinda silly at this point. you wont know until pre season who should start. but i hope the rookies and second year guys get the opportunity to prove themselves.


The NBA Season is over, we having a little fun passing time to keep this forum active, so please stop trying to spoil it for everyone else. We know this line up isn't permanent but to come in the forum to say it's silly is out of line. If and when trades and free agent signings take place we will make the adjustments then.


----------



## dynamiks (Aug 15, 2005)

Tinsley is injury prone.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Kitty said:


> The NBA Season is over, we having a little fun passing time to keep this forum active, so please stop trying to spoil it for everyone else. We know this line up isn't permanent but to come in the forum to say it's silly is out of line. If and when trades and free agent signings take place we will make the adjustments then.


by typing in the forum i thought i was keeping it active. this isnt about ruining your fun. This is a unique situation. You have a glut full of wings. Coming off a horrible season. Balkman and Collins are defensive guys, so how they translate wont show up until preseason.


I think trying to carve a rotation out of me first players is very difficult. Basically everyone has Lee in there starting lineup because he had a good summer league. Well if thats the prerq. you might as well pencil in Skita.

Do any of you really think all these me first, chuckers are going to get frye and curry the ball?

These lineups wont work. Maybe if the bottom of the east is horrible you could fight for an 8th spot. is that really what its all about in New York? Fighting for the 8th spot?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

dynamiks said:


> Tinsley is injury prone.


and Marbury is a loser. One runs an offense. the other is an offense. if he passes a physical, you cant not trade for Tinsley.

Or Earl Watson, or any other player that will run the team


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

C-Curry
PF-Frye
SF-Lee
SG-Crawford
PG-Francis/Marbury - whichever isn't traded

Starting both Marbury and Francis without any real lowpost defensive shotblocker is suicidal. Crawford is improving his D, or at least was under Brown (feels weird to credit dear departed LB for anything right about now...) The only other one who has shown even the slightest interest in playing D is Lee. You need more than that. Even the Suns had Marion to clean up a fair number of mistakes, as well as Diaw. If Curry becomes dominant I'll change my view...


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

C-Curry
PF-Frye
SF-Lee 
SG-JC
PG-Steph

Same as Kittys but one big diff. JC has to start in my opinion, I mean common last year he earned a starting stop for this year more then anyone. Make Francis show us he is worthy of starting. Also when JC is under control and playing with his head, he can spread the floor nicely cause if he is under control he can hit from a distance. Just my :twocents: 

Also this way with francis on the second string we can see if he can drive to the basket get points that way, or draw a double and kick it out to Qrich and see if he can make a wide open shot THIS year.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

C: Curry/James
PF: Frye/Lee/M. Rose/M.Taylor
SF: QRich/J.Rose 
SG: Francis/Crawford
PG: Marbury/Robinson

IR or D-League: Balkman, Collins, Udoka

If I was a betting man I'd bet a lot on this being the lineup on opening night. That is of course if there aren't any trades or signings.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

just so im not a bad sport  

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>New York Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Steve Francis


6-3 PG from Maryland
14.4 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 4.9 apg in 34.2 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Brian Scalabrine


6-9 PF from USC
2.9 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.7 apg in 13.2 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Theo Ratliff


6-10 C from Wyoming
4.9 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 0.5 apg in 23.7 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -6.6 ppg, +2.6 rpg, and -3.7 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Boston Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Brian Scalabrine


6-9 PF from USC
2.9 ppg, 1.6 rpg, 0.7 apg in 13.2 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Theo Ratliff


6-10 C from Wyoming
4.9 ppg, 5.1 rpg, 0.5 apg in 23.7 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Steve Francis


6-3 PG from Maryland
14.4 ppg, 4.1 rpg, 4.9 apg in 34.2 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +6.6 ppg, -2.6 rpg, and +3.7 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to New York and Boston being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New York and Boston had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

If Boston doesnt get AI, they can have Francis

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>New York Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Quentin Richardson


6-6 SG from DePaul
8.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.6 apg in 26.2 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stephen Jackson


6-8 SG from Oak Hill Academy (HS)
16.4 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 2.8 apg in 35.9 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +8.2 ppg, -0.3 rpg, and +1.2 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Indiana Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stephen Jackson


6-8 SG from Oak Hill Academy (HS)
16.4 ppg, 3.9 rpg, 2.8 apg in 35.9 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Quentin Richardson


6-6 SG from DePaul
8.2 ppg, 4.2 rpg, 1.6 apg in 26.2 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -8.2 ppg, +0.3 rpg, and -1.2 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to New York and Indiana being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New York and Indiana had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Indiana wants outside shooting. Both have the same size deal with same years. Indiand supposedly is done with Jackson. 


<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>New York Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stephon Marbury


6-2 PG from Georgia Tech
16.3 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 6.4 apg in 36.6 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Darius Miles


6-9 SF from East St. Louis (HS)
14.0 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 1.8 apg in 32.2 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Brian Skinner


6-9 PF from Baylor
2.9 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.5 apg in 14.6 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Dan Dickau


6-0 PG from Gonzaga
3.3 ppg, 0.8 rpg, 2.1 apg in 12.5 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +3.9 ppg, +5.9 rpg, and -2.0 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Portland Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Darius Miles


6-9 SF from East St. Louis (HS)
14.0 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 1.8 apg in 32.2 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Brian Skinner


6-9 PF from Baylor
2.9 ppg, 3.5 rpg, 0.5 apg in 14.6 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Dan Dickau


6-0 PG from Gonzaga
3.3 ppg, 0.8 rpg, 2.1 apg in 12.5 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Stephon Marbury


6-2 PG from Georgia Tech
16.3 ppg, 2.9 rpg, 6.4 apg in 36.6 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -3.9 ppg, -5.9 rpg, and +2.0 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="80%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_s>Successful Scenario</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_s>Due to New York and Portland being over the cap, the 25% trade rule is invoked. New York and Portland had to be no more than 125% plus $100,000 of the salary given out for the trade to be accepted, which did happen here. This trade satisfies the provisions of the Collective Bargaining Agreement.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Basically just save move. Miles is talented, but a headcase. Im not sure what youd do with him. Trade him, buyout. whatever.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>New York Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jamal Crawford


6-5 SG from Michigan
14.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.8 apg in 32.3 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Brevin Knight


5-10 PG from Stanford
12.6 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 8.8 apg in 34.0 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: -1.7 ppg, +0.1 rpg, and +5.0 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width=500 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_bl>Charlotte Trade Breakdown</TD></TR><TR><TD class=body_bl_np width="100%"><TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Outgoing</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Brevin Knight


5-10 PG from Stanford
12.6 ppg, 3.2 rpg, 8.8 apg in 34.0 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_dt colSpan=2>Incoming</TD></TR><TR><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=75>







</TD><TD class=tdpad vAlign=top width=425>Jamal Crawford


6-5 SG from Michigan
14.3 ppg, 3.1 rpg, 3.8 apg in 32.3 minutes

</TD></TR><TR><TD class=title_gr colSpan=2>Change in team outlook: +1.7 ppg, -0.1 rpg, and -5.0 apg.</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

Curry/Jones/Theo
Frye/ Rose/Mo
Lee/Balkman/Miles
Stephen Jackson/ Nate Robinson
Brevin Knight / Mardy Collins


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Starting Lineup
C Curry
PF Frye
SF Lee
SG JC
PG Marb

Backups:
C Butler
PF M.Rose
SF J.Rose
SG QRich
PG Francis

Further down the bench...:
C Taylor
PG Nate
SF Balkman

PG Mardy




























im bored.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> by typing in the forum i thought i was keeping it active. this isnt about ruining your fun. This is a unique situation.


When you post that creating a lineup thread "is silly" that is not being active it's being annoying. If you don't like a thread then don't post in it, it's as simple as that. You can basically leave your negative comments about a thread at the door. 

Now back to regular schedule programming.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> C-Curry
> PF-Frye
> SF-Lee
> SG-JC
> ...


Good points Tru and KAS, in reference to Crawford starting at the SG spot over Francis.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Kitty said:


> When you post that creating a lineup thread "is silly" that is not being active it's being annoying. If you don't like a thread then don't post in it, it's as simple as that. You can basically leave your negative comments about a thread at the door.
> 
> Now back to regular schedule programming.


so everyone that is against a trade idea... shouldnt post in the thread that thinks its a good idea. Thats ridiculous. You just dont like criticism. I can dish it out, so I certainly can take it.

The year Melo got drafted i've been screaming at the top of my lungs that we need a shooting guard in denver. it took a couple years for people to listen. Now I'm over here telling you all you need a pass first point guard that will run the offense to get your best two players (Frye and Curry) involved. Maybe in a couple years that will make sense too. You all should be very upset that Thomas likes Marbury and doesn't want to tweak your roster, not picking starting lineups with him starting at PG.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> so everyone that is against a trade idea... shouldnt post in the thread that thinks its a good idea. Thats ridiculous. You just dont like criticism. I can dish it out, so I certainly can take it.
> 
> The year Melo got drafted i've been screaming at the top of my lungs that we need a shooting guard in denver. it took a couple years for people to listen. Now I'm over here telling you all you need a pass first point guard that will run the offense to get your best two players (Frye and Curry) involved. Maybe in a couple years that will make sense too. *You all should be very upset that Thomas likes Marbury and doesn't want to tweak your roster, not picking starting lineups with him starting at PG*.


A couple of things are wrong with that. First, Thomas has been anything BUT reluctant to tweak the roster, so assuming that he doesn't want to tweak it now is to ignore his entire tenure with the Knicks. Second, whether we're upset that Marbury is still a Knick or not, the fact remains that he is. Accordingly, setting out a potential starting lineup that ignores him would be the pointless thing to do. If he is traded, then it becomes another matter entirely. But since he's here, whatever our feelings about it, we have to include that in our analyses. 

Additionally, there are quite a few of us who've been calling for a 'real' point guard for some time - it's nothing new as an idea. With Thomas calling the shots, it's unlikely. Regardless, offense isn't the Knicks' big weakness, but rather, their failing is at the other end of the court.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Krstic All Star said:


> A couple of things are wrong with that. First, Thomas has been anything BUT reluctant to tweak the roster, so assuming that he doesn't want to tweak it now is to ignore his entire tenure with the Knicks. .


Did you miss Dolan put a leash on Thomas?

I'm glad you want Marbury gone too. Several players including Marbury are tradable. Make no mistake about it, Marbury can be traded.

As for you comments about your defensive woes. I look at it this way.

The New York Knicks averaged 92 possessions a game. The opposing team averaged the same. Yet the Knicks were outscored by 8 points per game. This is due to a lower field goal shooting percentage (on average against the opposing team) and a higher turnover ratio. Kinda hard to defend when you miss more shots (creating more fast breaks) and give the ball away more (also creating more easy baskets). When you dont have a good defensive team to begin with, and you take a team full of offensive stars that clank shots and turnover the ball... and yea you have your current situation. Make better decisions offensively, and your defense wont look so damn bad.

Although having defensive minded players in the game does help as well. Marbury should not be starting a point guard. Thats my point exactly, I would exclude him from that. Your going to win with a higher field goal percentage. How do you attain that. Dump the ball in the post. Play half court basketball, run an offense, find the best shot. Thats not what is going to happen with Marbury. So as far as I'm concerned Marbury is worth about as much as Steven A Smith is on the floor (or any other YMCA wannabe). They are both loud mouthed losers. Marbury isn't helping you compete, and some other team will take him ( I dont know why, but I believe they will). So he certainly shouldn't be starting at PG, and really should be off the team. Thomas is letting his personal relationship effect his basketball decisions. Thats called dumb GM 101


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> so everyone that is against a trade idea... shouldnt post in the thread that thinks its a good idea. Thats ridiculous. You just dont like criticism. I can dish it out, so I certainly can take it


What are you talking about? When did trade idea come out of my mouth? This isn't a trade idea thread it's a starting lineup thread. Read my posts correctly because you're lost. Stay on topic, it's about creating a *starting lineup* with the *"current"* roster that we have now, not about trades.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Kitty said:


> What are you talking about? When did trade idea come out of my mouth? This isn't a trade idea thread it's a starting lineup thread. Read my posts correctly because you're lost. Stay on topic, it's about creating a *starting lineup* with the *"current"* roster that we have now, not about trades.


Wow, over your head. "You can basically leave your negative comments about a thread at the door." Those are your words. So I said if a person starts a thread about a trade I disagree with... according to your words I should not negatively comment on that. That is what I'm talking about. 

I just disproved a theory. Thats all, people do it all the time. They apply the theory to a like situation. Thats called testing a hypothesis.

Now if I was attacking a poster or something I have no business doing, sure I'd be wrong. Saying something is silly is a fairly mild word. I just think the Knicks are a unique situation. They have a coach with nuse around his neck. And a bunch of players that basically want to do the samething, and no playmaker. Thats why you really cant come up with a good starting lineup at this point. Sure it might look good on paper, but on the court, it wont work.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> Wow, over your head. "You can basically leave your negative comments about a thread at the door." Those are your words. So I said if a person starts a thread about a trade I disagree with... according to your words I should not negatively comment on that. That is what I'm talking about.


Once again nba, where do you get trades from? The reason why I said leave you negative comments about a thread at the door is because you stated it was silly to create a thread about the Knicks "starting line up". Try re-reading the entire thread before you make assumptions. This has nothing to do with trades, futhermore it will be in your best interest not to disrupt this thread again otherwise my edit button will be requesting my attention.


----------



## Krstic All-Star (Mar 9, 2005)

nbanoitall said:


> Did you miss Dolan put a leash on Thomas?


Having a short time period in which to win does not preclude 'Trader Zeke' from tinkering a bit more.



> I'm glad you want Marbury gone too. Several players including Marbury are tradable. Make no mistake about it, Marbury can be traded.
> 
> As for you comments about your defensive woes. I look at it this way.
> 
> ...


That's an interesting theory, but not one that really works. At best, making better offensive decisions will reduce the number of transition baskets given up as a result of sloppy and otherwise ineffective offense. Defense is far more important on a player-by-player and team level when it's in the half court set. Stopping players from running is good, but insufficient as a defensive strategy. being able to play cohesive team and man-to-man defense in the half court has nothing to do with a team's own offensive capabilities - save that good defense can result in easy baskets at the other end, of course.

As for thomas letting his personal relationships affect his personnel decisions, I can't quite agree. It's more the type of player he loves. He favors shoot-first point guards, which is after all what he was. Naturally, he fails to realize that these current shooting points cannot (or will not) distribute the ball as he was able to do. But it's not the personal relationship so much as the type of player he is enamored of.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

Krstic All Star said:


> Having a short time period in which to win does not preclude 'Trader Zeke' from tinkering a bit more.
> 
> 
> Defense is far more important on a player-by-player and team level when it's in the half court set. Stopping players from running is good, but insufficient as a defensive strategy. being able to play cohesive team and man-to-man defense in the half court has nothing to do with a team's own offensive capabilities - save that good defense can result in easy baskets at the other end, of course.


Its not the short time period that would prevent Thomas from trading. Its the fact that he has less bargaining power now. All the bargaining power he had before was his ability to take on contracts. I didnt want to get nasty but when I look at the knicks roster I see nice young talent and bunch of wannabe veteran superstars. Which turns into a bad team without defined roles and a ****ed up locker room.

I dont disagree with your points on defense. The problem is the way the knicks play offense compounds their defensive woes. Like the kings (vlade peja webber etc) they didnt play good d, yet they didn't have the record the knicks have. Why the difference... obviously where I was leading. The offense. The kings put the ball in the basket more than the other team.

The knicks... built around big name offensive players havent been able to do that. So my only point was... you give your defense a fighting chance when you actually run an offense. And marbury wont do that. Thats all I'm saying. I'm not trying to redefine defense, just explain that your offense is having a cyclical effect on your defense.


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

_Check your PM's. Last warning you want to troll do it somewhere else not BBBnet. STAY ON TOPIC!_

_-Kitty_


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Let's not turn every discussion of a potential lineup change into 'why and how the Knicks should ship off everyone and rebuild'. Most everyone knows the lineup isn't idea. We're just trying to make the best of the situation.

My lineup would be identical to Kitty's, but with Balkman further ahead in the depth chart, over Butler. Maybe even over Q too. I'm starting to like the rookie.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*nbanoitall....*

Your name certainly fits....unfortunately you don't have much feel for the construction of a team. You realized Denver needed a shooting guard? No kidding.....everybody this side of the west coast knew that, including management. The trade you suggest makes the Knicks an expansion team...decrease in talent at every position...increased age....and younger players that have apparently closed in on their ceilings. I'm sorry, but you're fired.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

*Re: nbanoitall....*

Is Marbury now the most underrated player in NBA history?


----------



## nbanoitall (May 21, 2004)

*Re: nbanoitall....*



alphadog said:


> Your name certainly fits....unfortunately you don't have much feel for the construction of a team. You realized Denver needed a shooting guard? No kidding.....everybody this side of the west coast knew that, including management. The trade you suggest makes the Knicks an expansion team...decrease in talent at every position...increased age....and younger players that have apparently closed in on their ceilings. I'm sorry, but you're fired.


the nugget front office didnt realize it in 03. I can still pull up my thread to acquire Jerry Stackhouse from the expansion draft via the bobcats. I really got laughed at for that.

based on last years record, you were an expansion team. I was just basically reccommending addition by subtraction and financial savings. Basically allowing your younger players to play, and bring in someone to distribute the ball. But I'll leave it at that because the topic is putting a team on the floor, and thats obviously the way the mod would like it to stay. I will point out that Orlando made an addition by subtraction move. 

The one thing Thomas does well is draft well.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

my starting line up would be 
C: Curry
PF : Frye
SF: Lee
SG: Francis
PG: Marbury

next 5 off the bench are 
jerome james 
balkman
collins 
nate 
JC 

my reasoning is this the knicks are going to run so they will likely go small as long as they can rebound, with excellent rebounders at smaller positions like lee francis and balkman they should always have some extra boardwork to help the bigs. Lee can slide to the 4 in a pinch and frye can go to the 5 spot , also it should be expected that the knicks will go with a 3 guard line up at points in every game where collins can run pg and guard 3's .

the others butler , mo t , qrich , qwoods , malik rose and jalen play whever the situation dictates they should do to injury or a player in the rotation in a funk.


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

starting lineup is...

curry
frye
richardson
francis
marbury

next 5 off the bench are...

james
lee
rose
crawford
nate


----------

